# Origin



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey we decided on Origin so just waiting on our first appointment. Our GP has sent the referral this week. Would love to hear from anyone who is being treated with Origin at the mo or in the past. We are taking advantage of the free consultation and i have managed to get a copy of dh's recent SA and my blood results  from the RFC to take with us. 
I notice Origin do a an AMH blood test.....do the RFC do this? The only result for me i can see is an FSHand oestrogen one. Is this the same thing??
We are in limbo with the RFC at the mo as we are waiting on review appointment (which i was told would be 10+mths from dh's SA!!) The fact that Origin have no waiting list is a big plus for us.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - i initally went to Origin for treatment but they refused to treat me in the end due to High FSH, so got treatment as Royal.  From what little contact I had with them i had no issues and have heard loads of positives.  

The Royal don't do AMH TEST but the clinic in scotland will also carry this out via posting bloods to them.

We decided not to go back to Royal or Origin this time and are due to go to Reprofit in Sept for treatment.  Waiting lists and costs over here too much.

Hope your treatment works out.  bron


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi carly we are with origin at the mo.  although we are a bit different in that we are there with Prof McClure.  hes a consultant with RFC but if you go private with him, he also takes a group to origin every couple of months to reduce waiting times.  we went on both the nhs and private list but even the private list was long and going to origin with prof mcclure we only had to wait 2 or 3 months i think it was.  we preferred to go with prof as DHs cousin had recommended him and we really liked and felt comfortable with him.  we also didnt just go straight for origin as had went there in october 08 and we didnt really like the consultant there.  however that same consultant did 2 of my scans there when prof was unavailable and he was fine.  he doesnt chat much like but he knows what hes doing!  

my experience of origin has been really good.  all the staff are really lovely.  i just had my egg collection there on monday and honestly i was treated so well.  the sedation is amazing (dont think the royal do that but not totally sure).  i seriously dont remember  a thing and i had 18 eggs so thats a good thing!  they were really attentive after and gave both me and DH tea and toast and let us stay as long as we needed to.  it is a lot of money but i suppose u just have to balance it up against how much you want ur wee baby.  we ended up paying just under £4000 which is maybe a bit lower than normal as i was on the short protocol so used less drugs.  

the royal dont do amh i dont think.  although they might if youre private, really not sure.  amh is the best indicator of how u are likely to respond to the stimulation drugs.  mine was 23.3 which is considered high, but not high enough to indicate PCOS or anything.  because of that i was on the short protocol as they believed i would respond well to the stims and could be at more risk of OHSS.  they use your FSH test as an indicator of ur ovarian reserce as well i think but amh is more accurate and useful.  

i suppose the good thing about origin is u could be starting really soon after ur first consultation.  sometimes that could be a bad thing too tho cos u might not be totally ready!  i dnt think u would have anything to lose goin to the consultation if its free and seeing how u like it.  u have to pay for the amh test think its £100 maybe but cant quite remember.  its good u have a recent SA as you shouldnt have to get another one of them done.  the only test i didnt know i had to get done was a blood test your GP can do which is to test for your immunity to rubella.  thats something u could even be doin in the meantime just so u have it done.  

hope thats helped and i'd be glad to answer any more questions if u have them!  obviously i cant say anything about the success of it yet as we're in the middle of our tx but i certainly hope to have a good outcome!
x


----------



## ginger_bb (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi we're using Origin for treatment too.  I dont think you have any issues with egg collection due to your high AMH reading.  I had a reading of 21 and produced 18 eggs.  We had one blastocyst transferred last saturday but unfortunately it hasnt been successful - found out Tuesday.  We have one frozen embryo - so are thinking about our next attempt.  Is this the first cycle for everyone?  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Confused Carly

I had my 1st IVf with RFC. I was not too happy with the lack of personal care and every time I went I felt like a conveyer belt number. It was ok but I knew from the start that I was not really 'assessed' and it's like everyone gets the same tx. Of course, it failed unsurprisingly for me!

This time I went to Origins. I was on a high dose of drugs due to high FSH / lowish AMH levels and even had to have these doubled and extended near the end as I was not responding. I had ICSI (little more expensive than IVF) and I paid £4700 in total incl. SA and AMH.

I am glad I did the AMH as I had a high FSH which worried me but when I did AMH it confirmed I was ok for my age if just a little under! That was a great relief as RFC had suggested I was early menopause due to high FSH!!!

I got fab tx from Origins and they always accomodated me to my schedule - no probs! They were all great and during EC the sedation was great! None of that strong stuff given at RFC. 

I have been so lucky with Origins to get a BFP and I am already planning that I'd like to do it there again after this wee baba is born.

BTW - the price is not that much different to RFC.

Good Luck x


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

I had 2 cycles of ICSI in Origin. First had to be cancelled before ec as my ovaries hadn't responded to the drugs. Their honesty meant I was able to get a 50% refund & could therefore afford a2nd try. 2nd time round they had awhole staff meeting to discuss then optioons that would give me best odds. They tried a different drugs protocol which worked a treat. Had 9 eggs collected, 2 embies transferred and am now 27 weeks pg with twins. I had many wobbles during the process with bleeding etc & their staff were always on hand to answer questions. Couldn't fault the service at all. Worth every penny.


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks girls - they got the referral from GP and i just had to send them our contact details etc and then we will get our first appointment. I sent it today so im thinking our appointment could be in the next week or two. Im a bit nervous about it....dont know why But thats just me  Think its the thought of getting tx quite quickly and all that that entails.

I will let yous know how we get on. It will be interesting to hear what they think might be wrong(if anything). As after more than 2.5 years of trying we still dont know what the score is and god knows when we might get our review appointment with RFC to get our diagnosis/sign forms.

I am feeling quite positive about Origin. It is a lot of money and i suppose it is a chance you have to take if you are able to and you feel it is right for you. It is also great to see a few of yas with positive outcomes from Origin. I keep joking with DH that we will end up with twins after all this .... maybe i shouldnt joke   Who knows. It would be pretty cool. Anyway - i should stop getting carried away here!!


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Carly


I'm glad you're feeling positive about treatment at Origins. We went to RFC first and liked the consultant but then found out about not getting on the waiting list until 2nd appointment in 10 months. We too are going to Origins now and found the staff there to be lovely so far (apart from that one dr someone else mentioned if it's the same one!). I wanted to ask though if you knew that you could pay privately for your second 'nhs' appointment and get on the waiting list faster? My dh and I have just had a private appointment with Dr Mcfaul at his clinic off the Lisburn rd. We paid £120 and signed all the consent forms etc to get us on the waiting list without having to wait for the appointment to come through via RFC. We will now get a free nhs cycle next summer if our Origins one fails.


Best of luck xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

We must have been very lucky and got our form signed before the waiting lists went crazy. Referred July 09 ist appt oct hubby's sa nov forms signed Jan 10. It seemed then that 10=12 months was ages away hasnt been 2 bad.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hi louisoscar - have you started treatment with Origin yet? I had heard you could get into NHS list quicker by paying for a private consultation....how do you get to arrange one with them?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

I never realised that either carly


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there

i was wondering if any of you currently at origin can help me with timelines here. i have my appt with them on 20th sept for amh test and semen analysis, we are hoping to start ivf asap but we cannot cycle in dec . jan .or feb. so do you think things move fast enough there to be cycling oct/nov, or will it be march , apr. what is the timeline frm 1st appt to cycle start.

thanks
rosebud


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

o and can i ask for advice on this, my bmi was 43 but over the last 5mts i have lost 5 stone and got it down to bmi 33 , do you think origin will let me start ivf at this bmi or insist i lose the remaining 2 - 3 stone first to be down to the 20's bmi?

thanks

rosebud


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Rosebud I dont know about the bmi but in terms of timing they do try to work with you so explain your situation & you never know


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Rosebud,

We had our first appointment with Origin at the end of May for the tests, had our consultation with dr at end June (we could have had it a lot sooner but were on holiday) and I just started DR on my August cycle so it might work out for you, but as Maria said if you explain your circumstances they might be able to work with you.

As for the BMI, when I went for the first appointment, like you I had lost weight but could still do with losing a bit more. They will weigh you at the first appointment and my BMI was right at the top end of their scale but I explained to the nurse that I had lost 1.5 stone and she told me just to keep doing what I was doing before treatment (they haven't checked my weight since that first appointment but I know I have lost a bit more).  The staff there are lovely so just explain everything to them.

Good luck with your journey

xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

do origin do a free consultation?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

They where doing free consultations recently, you should ring and get their information pack


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

You can check Origins web site too-might say about free consultation. I had mine free as my consultant in the Royal 'brought me over' as his patient from there.

Also the bmi cut-off is 33 I think   , the consultants tend to let you slip through if your in and around that, its the nurses that go on and on-suppose cause thats what they've been told, Rosebud I was the same as you on my 1st app my bmi was still high but had already lost 1stone and by the time of tx I had another off, my cons just said keep doing what your doing and sure enough by the time i'd started I was within the range.


----------



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Girls Origin are still offering a free consultation I'm going for mine next week it only took a few weeks to get the appointment. Have already had amh done at Gcrm as we had thought of going there. Has Antibes DH had SSR at origin? Can anyone tell me what happens at first consultation?


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi on first consultation you go through your history with the consultant and he/she will tell you what treatment they would recommend to you and any further tests you need to have done before you can start treatment. For me I had an AMH done on the day (they do them tues and thursday's I think). We had a semen analysis done already but you would need to get one done. They gave us a percentage chance of success based on our history and we got to ask all the questions we needed to. If you decided to go ahead for treatment you have to have another consultation (even if you've covered all you need to cover in the first one) and you have to pay for that so really it's only free if you just want advice about your situation. We were back there today and have paid our money and got first lot of drugs. The nurses are really friendly and knowledgeable and take time to speak to you about things properly. There's never any sense of being part of a conveyor belt and you can phone and speak to them any time you need to. We have paid in total £3900 including drugs for a short protocol (my AMH was 20.3)

Hope that helps and let me know if you have any more questions!

xx


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All, as you can see from my profile I have been to Origins for a few treatments. Unfortunately for me my treatments have been unsuccessful and I am going to try The Lister in London. The cost of treatment at The Lister is not that much more expensive than Origin but due to flights and accommodation it looks like I may be paying approx. £8K - £9K but as many a person has said before it will be worth it if the outcome is a BFP!!!

The staff at Origin are lovely. Such a different experience to The Royal. Dr Gillian Williams is an angel. I would recommend having a consultaion with her (although she is only in a few times a month). Prof McClure is very good as well. Personally I found Dr Sammi hard to communicate with but I have heard others rave about him. Good luck to everyone starting or continuing this rollercoaster  journey xxxx


----------

